# Indian River Lagoon/ Merrit Island



## BrianF (7 mo ago)

Heading to the IRL/Merrit Island area next week. I won't have a boat but I am going out with a guide one day. Looking to do some wading and fish around the wildlife refuge my other days. We're staying in Cocoa Beach but plan on driving everyday. My wife has things going on during the day so I have plenty of time. Any suggestions on areas, lures and how to not get eaten by gators would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I haven't done any wading in a long time but you park along the any of the bridges and wade out 50 yards and catch plenty of trout. Look at google maps and see which ones have lighter colored water. A popping cork with doa plastic. I cannot promise no gators but these areas are heavily fished so they will stay away. Also its better to fish early cause these spots are popular by jet skiers later in the day.


----------



## BrianF (7 mo ago)

@csnaspuck Thanks for the tip! The gators don't worry me too much, I'm kinda assuming I'll leave them alone and they'll leave me alone. I hope.


----------



## KWGator (Apr 22, 2019)

Stop in at A1A Beach Rentals in Cape Canaveral on A1A and get some advice. They have kayak tours and rentals as well as bike rentals that may offer some more options to you. It is run by a friend of mine and they know the area well.


----------



## Karlee (Dec 7, 2017)

Check your PMs


----------

